# Remy



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive never struggled so much knowing what to type, my Remy died tonight, he developed some lumps which grew quickly, unfortunatley surgery wasnt an option and tonight he was in pain so I had no option. I knew this was coming but it hasnt made it any easier, I miss him so much already, he was my first rat and I fell in love with rats because of him, he was one in a million, kind, intelligent, loving, funny, and just an amazing ratty person. Im going to miss you more than you can ever know Rem Rem, thankyou for all the love and I hope I did what you would have wanted, night night my darling heart rat xxx

Remy as a baby.









My big healthy happy boy


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Oh Gill, I'm so very sorry.
He had a fantastic life & was Very much loved, try to keep that in your head. He was lucky to have you & vice-versa.
Run free Remy... 
:crying:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Remy xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
He looked very cute from the pictures.
Also sounds like he had a great life with you.

R.I.P Remy and scamper freely at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Remy.   
He was beautiful, such a gorgeous colour. 
Run free at the bridge little Remy. xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

((((hugs))))
sleep tight Remy xxxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Im so sorry you lost him hun but you couldnt have done better by him. He passed peacefully, goodnight Remy xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

You did the right thing Gill! You know you did  
Rest peacefully Remy! Look after the babies at the rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, that was how I felt when Jill the Gerbil died, she was my first gerb and I will always have a soft spot for them after her, and probably would never be without them 

RIP beautiful Remy xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Hun! sweet dreams little paws! x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im sooooooo sorry for your loss hun ((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) RIP Remy


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...RIP Remy...


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

My rats are like my children so I know your pain, having lost some lovely girls and boys. Rest in peace cute Remy, and play with my boys and girls at the bridge xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

